# "XPath is deprecated" XML eclipse



## Pagaty (22. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche in eclipse mit XPath eine XML Datei zu durchsuchen.

Sobald ich XPath importieren möchte ist XPath durchgestrichen und ich bekomme diese Meldung:

XPath is deprecated

Was bedeutet diese?
Nicht zugelassen; wo kann ich sie den "erlauben"?

Über Antworten freue ich mich

MfG

Pagaty


----------



## SlaterB (22. Nov 2012)

XPath (JDOM v2.0.4)


> Deprecated. Use XPathFactory/XPathExpression/XPathBuilder instead.


generell besser nach (aktuellen) Tutorials richten als beliebige Klassen solcher APIs zusammensammeln,
falls dir nicht XPath explizit vorgeschlagen wurde

ich kann leider nichts genaues vorschlagen/ verlinken, aber Suchmaschinen gibts ja auch,
obiges etwa nach wenigen Sekunden zur Suche 'XPath is deprecated' gefunden


----------



## nillehammer (22. Nov 2012)

> ich versuche in eclipse mit XPath eine XML Datei zu durchsuchen.


Ich nehme mal an, das heißt, Du entwickelst mit Eclipse ein Java-Programm, mit dem Du das machen willst? Falls ja, dann


> Sobald ich XPath importieren möchte ist XPath durchgestrichen und ich bekomme diese Meldung:
> 
> XPath is deprecated


Entwickler entwickeln ihre Programme stetig weiter. Dabei merken Sie, dass einiges nicht so gut gelöst ist und wollen es rausschmeißen/ändern. Wenn sie das mit der nächsten Version sofort täten, würden alle Programme, die ausgerechnet die Funktion nutzen nicht mehr kompilieren. Deswegen hat man einen sanfteren Weg gewählt. Zunächst wird etwas als deprecated (verpönt) gekennzeichnet. So bekommen alle zunächst eine Warnung und haben etwas Zeit, bis die Funktion dann wirklich rausfliegt. Meist findest Du in den javadocs einen Hinweis, was statt dem deprecated statt dessen zu verwenden ist. Wenn du mal Code (inkl. import Statements) postest, kann Dir sicher auch dabei geholfen werden.


----------



## Pagaty (22. Nov 2012)

Hallo,
ui das ging ja schnell...




> generell besser nach (aktuellen) Tutorials richten als beliebige Klassen solcher APIs zusammensammeln,
> falls dir nicht XPath explizit vorgeschlagen wurde



in der tat wurde es das vorgeschrieben. Aber es gibt ja genug neueres (hoffe ich) werde mich auf die Suche begeben.



> wenigen Sekunden zur Suche 'XPath is deprecated' gefunden



die Ergebnisse hatte ich nicht verstanden. Jetzt ist es mir klarer.



> Ich nehme mal an, das heißt, Du entwickelst mit Eclipse ein Java-Programm,



ja. Sorry, hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen.



> Meist findest Du in den javadocs einen Hinweis, was statt dem deprecated statt dessen zu verwenden ist. Wenn du mal Code (inkl. import Statements) postest, kann Dir sicher auch dabei geholfen werden.



Da werde ich jetzt mal auf die Suche gehen.
bezüglich des Codes bin ich noch nicht so weit, komme aber gerne darauf zurück wenn es soweit ist.


Erst mal vielen Dank das Ihr mir Licht ins Dunkel gebracht habt.
Jezt habe ich wieder Ansatzpunke an denen ich weitersuchen kann.

LG
Pagaty


----------

